# COD Ghosts



## John74

Anyone else got this yet ? I said I would wait until Xbox One came out but I'm weak what can I say lol.


----------



## Dannbodge

Nope. 
My cod loving friends played it at eurogamer and said it's a terrible game on next gen.

Battlefield 4 however


----------



## AudiKosti

Was going to buy it but i heard reviews weren't so great, so gonna wait a while and see what happens with it!


----------



## CJ1985

no picked up MW3 Hardened Edition brand new at Tesco for £15 shame i've got to wait till xmas to play it. Wife's for lol


----------



## LeadFarmer

Received mine today from Amazon (PS3). Didn't land till midday and I had to leave for work at 2pm, so not had long on it (multiplayer) and too early to give an opinion. But first thoughts are it's just more if the same, but with different maps. I think it's the maps that make the game, so I'm reserving judgement.

One thing I've noticed this year is a distinct lack of activity on gaming forums such as avforums, digitalspy, play station community etc. are there other forums that I'm missing out on?


----------



## nbray67

I used to love the COD releases but the last couple of years have been boring. COD Black Op's II was awful on-line. I found myself playing MW2, MW3 or Black Op's instead of the latest release and I think it'll be the same with Black Op's III after reading some not so glowing reviews. I'll be waiting til Xmas Day this time round instead of buying it on release day.


----------



## Dode

Just been playing it on xbox 360, not too bad but seems like al the rest as such


----------



## SteveyG

nbray67 said:


> I used to love the COD releases but the last couple of years have been boring. COD Black Op's II was awful on-line. I found myself playing MW2, MW3 or Black Op's instead of the latest release and I think it'll be the same with Black Op's III after reading some not so glowing reviews. I'll be waiting til Xmas Day this time round instead of buying it on release day.


Black Ops II was brilliant - wash your mouth out.


----------



## nbray67

SteveyG said:


> Black Ops II was brilliant - wash your mouth out.


Each to their own I suppose, I just couldn't get on with it.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Mine never arrived. Pre orderd off of Amazon for delivery on release date and nothings came. Looking on amazon seems like its happened to quite a lot of people. This This happend to me when I pre orderd gta5 aswell. Wont be using them again for pre orders.


----------



## ianFRST

picked mine up from tesco on my way to work this am.

played 5 games online this evening, and its blooming hard, lost them all, and harldy any kills. maps i played weren't that great tbh


----------



## AudiKosti

LeadFarmer said:


> Received mine today from Amazon (PS3). Didn't land till midday and I had to leave for work at 2pm, so not had long on it (multiplayer) and too early to give an opinion. But first thoughts are it's just more if the same, but with different maps. I think it's the maps that make the game, so I'm reserving judgement.
> 
> One thing I've noticed this year is a distinct lack of activity on gaming forums such as avforums, digitalspy, play station community etc. are there other forums that I'm missing out on?


have noticed the same on the forums i am on, pretty much everyone is not buying ghosts and are waiting for the new gen of consoles to come out to purchase it.



nbray67 said:


> I used to love the COD releases but the last couple of years have been boring. COD Black Op's II was awful on-line. I found myself playing MW2, MW3 or Black Op's instead of the latest release and I think it'll be the same with Black Op's III after reading some not so glowing reviews. I'll be waiting til Xmas Day this time round instead of buying it on release day.


have to disagree there, league play on Black ops 2 was immense. Best add on for a cod to be honest.


----------



## LeadFarmer

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Mine never arrived. Pre orderd off of Amazon for delivery on release date and nothings came. Looking on amazon seems like its happened to quite a lot of people. This This happend to me when I pre orderd gta5 aswell. Wont be using them again for pre orders.


That's bad. Feel for you. To be honest I won't be preordering ever again. I called into both Tescos and Asda on my way home from work about half past midnight and it was like a ghost town. Not a COD customer in sight. I then went home and to bed. Got up at 9am and Postman didn't deliver mine till midday. I could have just picked one up at supermarket earlier.


----------



## LeadFarmer

AudiKosti said:


> have noticed the same on the forums i am on, pretty much everyone is not buying ghosts and are waiting for the new gen of consoles to come .


The PS3 forums seem quiet as a whole. avforums used to be busy as hell. Where has everyone gone? Facebook?


----------



## AudiKosti

LeadFarmer said:


> The PS3 forums seem quiet as a whole. avforums used to be busy as hell. Where has everyone gone? Facebook?


Most are on e-sports websites... for ps3, euesports is quite active, not as it used to be, there is also decerto, and EGL used to be but now its mostly for LAN events.


----------



## John74

Never bothered to pre order , walked into Game at 10 this morning and 5 minutes later I was heading home with my copy of Ghosts.

I was having some great games before all the kids came out of school. Once it got past 3pm I was just getting my butt handed to me. Saying that I just went 14 kills zero deaths on a team deathmatch game and still ended up on the losing side.


----------



## LeadFarmer

AudiKosti said:


> Most are on e-sports websites... for ps3, euesports is quite active, not as it used to be, there is also decerto, and EGL used to be but now its mostly for LAN events.


Thanks, I'll check them out. avforums used to be the place to be for all kinds of gaming advice & discussions. Now that section seems dead.

Sales of COD:G appear well down from previous launch day sales. Official excuses claim gamers are waiting for next gen console releases. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## silverback

nbray67 said:


> Each to their own I suppose, I just couldn't get on with it.


agree completely with what you said mate.this is the first time i have never bought a COD game on release.i have been stung by MW3 (which was ****e imho) hardened edition which i paid a fortune for and i stopped playing it after 2 weeks,then black ops 2 came out and again i bought the expensive version on release and was completely underwhelmed.

there are always issues and glitches with day one releases from my experiences.they never run smooth and always have online issues.i cant be arsed anymore paying full price for a game that released too early and not fully working and then once they have your money your at the whim a to when they release a patch.forget that.

i am still playing BLOPS 1  forget the new stuff


----------



## SteveyG

silverback said:


> i am still playing BLOPS 1  forget the new stuff


Black Ops was definitely the best COD to play IMO. Used to pop on there 'for 5 minutes' next thing it was 4am


----------



## nbray67

silverback said:


> agree completely with what you said mate.this is the first time i have never bought a COD game on release.i have been stung by MW3 (which was ****e imho) hardened edition which i paid a fortune for and i stopped playing it after 2 weeks,then black ops 2 came out and again i bought the expensive version on release and was completely underwhelmed.
> 
> there are always issues and glitches with day one releases from my experiences.they never run smooth and always have online issues.i cant be arsed anymore paying full price for a game that released too early and not fully working and then once they have your money your at the whim a to when they release a patch.forget that.
> 
> i am still playing BLOPS 1  forget the new stuff


Some may disagree but it seems as tho they are trying too much with the later versions, cramming loads in there that has glitches and patch updates no sooner as you've bought it.
MW2 and B.OP's 1 are still my fav's. Then again. I'm 46 now so the urge to play it all the time as wained a little. Still love Fifa tho. I still get my **** kicked on COD and FIFA by some young schoolkid somewhere around the globe!!


----------



## AudiKosti

nbray67 said:


> Some may disagree but it seems as tho they are trying too much with the later versions, cramming loads in there that has glitches and patch updates no sooner as you've bought it.
> MW2 and B.OP's 1 are still my fav's. Then again. I'm 46 now so the urge to play it all the time as wained a little. Still love Fifa tho. I still get my **** kicked on COD and FIFA by some young schoolkid somewhere around the globe!!


Always happens, hate when they scream down the mic's! 
I loved COD4 tbh, the best one by far, spent hours on that one.
how you finding the COD:Ghosts so far?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Not sure if I've got a problem with the mic on my headphones?

When in the lobby I notice a speaker symbol appear next to anyone thats talking. When make any sound myself, I can hear myself in my headphones but I don't see a speaker symbol next to my name. Im not actually using my mic during the game, just headphones. Guess I could try asking my team if they can hear me. But does anyone else see a symbol when they speak?


----------



## nbray67

AudiKosti said:


> Always happens, hate when they scream down the mic's!
> I loved COD4 tbh, the best one by far, spent hours on that one.
> how you finding the COD:Ghosts so far?


Not got the COD:Ghost's, well I have, but not allowed until Xmas Day, gotta love the wife who insists I have something to open!!

Which COD had the Map with plane wreck in front of some caves? There was also a bunker, some really high cliff tops for sniping? I may still have it somewhere, but I used to love that Map. Is that COD4?


----------



## Webbianno

I have been playing a lot of multiplayer on this and I have to say......not impressed.....

Far too much run and gun.....too ping orientated.....

Maps are huge but there is too much detail, too many lines of fire...

Graphics seem less slick than black ops2.

Will be patient with it but I can see me trading it in by xmas...


----------



## Samciv

I have been playing a lot of multiplayer on this and I have to say......not impressed.....

Far too much run and gun.....too ping orientated.....

Maps are huge but there is too much detail, too many lines of fire...

Graphics seem less slick than black ops2.

Will be patient with it but I can see me trading it in by xmas...
I thought that the graphics looked ****, pardon my French. It's like it's dumbed down so badly lots of pixelated scenery not the best at all


----------



## Samciv

Sorry for the bad quote


----------



## John-R-

nbray67 said:


> Not got the COD:Ghost's, well I have, but not allowed until Xmas Day, gotta love the wife who insists I have something to open!!
> 
> Which COD had the Map with plane wreck in front of some caves? There was also a bunker, some really high cliff tops for sniping? I may still have it somewhere, but I used to love that Map. Is that COD4?


MW2 Afgan Map IIRC

John


----------



## LeadFarmer

I agree its not such a good game on MP. Its hard to stay alive for long as I always feel exposed. Its as if they have just added some poor maps to an existing format, which essentially they have. Or worse, just pumped out any old hash knowing they will sell millions of copies anyway. I wonder if they have put all their eggs into the 'next gen' console basket instead?


----------



## John74

LeadFarmer said:


> Not sure if I've got a problem with the mic on my headphones?
> 
> When in the lobby I notice a speaker symbol appear next to anyone thats talking. When make any sound myself, I can hear myself in my headphones but I don't see a speaker symbol next to my name. Im not actually using my mic during the game, just headphones. Guess I could try asking my team if they can hear me. But does anyone else see a symbol when they speak?


That symbol stays up even if your in party chat with friends and not in game chat.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Decided to send my copy back to Amazon, Ghosts really is garbage. Fortunately my copy doesn't always load up correctly so it must be faulty, I'm going to use that as an excuse to return it. Maybe go back to playing BLOPS2 etc. Its a shame though, I was looking forward to Ghosts.


----------



## spookyZeus

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## AudiKosti

nbray67 said:


> Not got the COD:Ghost's, well I have, but not allowed until Xmas Day, gotta love the wife who insists I have something to open!!
> 
> Which COD had the Map with plane wreck in front of some caves? There was also a bunker, some really high cliff tops for sniping? I may still have it somewhere, but I used to love that Map. Is that COD4?





John-R- said:


> MW2 Afgan Map IIRC
> 
> John


Could also be the one on black ops 2, which i hate turbine i think its called, but if your looking for the older version it was Afgan.


LeadFarmer said:


> Decided to send my copy back to Amazon, Ghosts really is garbage. Fortunately my copy doesn't always load up correctly so it must be faulty, I'm going to use that as an excuse to return it. Maybe go back to playing BLOPS2 etc. Its a shame though, I was looking forward to Ghosts.


hmm, your making me think now lol, really wanted it, but after you and most of the people i have talked to said its the same rubbish things. Im going to wait for an update and see if it fixes, like it did on black ops 2.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Its just nothing new compared to previous editions and the maps aren't great. For me it wasn't worth the £40.


----------



## John74

I'm finding drink helps , double xp is now on for those still playing the game .


----------



## John74

Double xp weekend now on for those still playing ghosts.


----------



## Mick

I havent played it online yet (not a big online gamer), found the main storyline terribly short? only started playing it two days ago and finished it already ?!?

not good enough for a ~£50 game. I got much more life out of Assassins Creed and Killzone shadow fall


----------



## Bustanut

Mick said:


> I havent played it online yet (not a big online gamer), found the main storyline terribly short? only started playing it two days ago and finished it already ?!?
> 
> not good enough for a ~£50 game. I got much more life out of Assassins Creed and Killzone shadow fall


I found this as well. Finished the game In 2 days. Also had problems with the online crashing regularly so put it back in the box for now. A lot of money for not much gaming.


----------



## John74

Not done much of the story mode but the last few have been short so would expect it to be the same. COD these days is mainly online as most who buy it only play online and never do the story mode.


----------



## possul

OMG online is frustrating. Alot harder than previous cod, but i have got it late so every one else is nerd level!


----------



## John74

Online is always better if you are lucky enough to be able to play when the kids are in school.


----------



## possul

There more campers than ever on ghosts to. Spoiling it really. Go back to battlefield I think


----------



## npinks

Played mine tonight, first time on multiplayer on it, as I only just got my XB1

Campers everywhere, stop moving, bang dead, from a mile away

Re spawn, bang from a mile away


----------



## John74

My top tip for this game , don't rush the enemy spawn point .


----------



## possul

It seems that everyone always nows were you are to if you watch some kill cams. Takes the **** tbh.
Have to walk round aiming down sights all the time


----------



## John74

Thermal scopes , last few days when i have tried to play i have run into teams using thermal scopes on every kind of gun. Guess it's the new must have glitch


----------



## John74

Trying to get back into this but tend to get hacked off with playing with randoms all the time. Anyone play this on the Xbox One during the day ? 

For some reason I never seem to get in any lobby that has English people playing , no idea why but that's starting to wind me up something wicked.


----------

